# Hello from Utah!



## kyukido (Jun 7, 2009)

Howdy, I run a Kyukido school in Utah here and just found this site today.  Looks like a pretty good source of info!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the site


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## TheEdge883 (Jun 7, 2009)

Where in Utah is your school?


----------



## seasoned (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## clfsean (Jun 7, 2009)

kyukido said:


> Howdy, I run a Kyukido school in Utah here and just found this site today.  Looks like a pretty good source of info!



Howdy... what's kyukido?


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome to MT. 
We've several members who are in Utah, myself used to be there but moved a few years ago. 
Happy posting and tell us a bit more about yourself if you would.


----------



## kyukido (Jun 7, 2009)

TheEdge883 said:


> Where in Utah is your school?


 
My school is in Logan and I have another in Lehi. Kyukido is Korean and is TKD based with Hapkido and Judo sideliners.  It is a very dynamic style as it also offers Okinawan weapon styles.  More info is available here at our national website.  www.kyuki-do.com or my school www.logankarate.com Thanks for the warm welcome, I really appreciate it.


----------



## just2kicku (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome, you're right about the good info on this site. These guys and gals are the schizznizzle!


----------



## bluekey88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Kirk (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi from Texas


----------



## midnight star (Jun 8, 2009)

hi from England!

:wavey:


----------



## morph4me (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello, welcome to MT


----------



## EMST930 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome!  I am new here also.  Hello from PA!


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 8, 2009)

kyukido said:


> My school is in Logan and I have another in Lehi. Kyukido is Korean and is TKD based with Hapkido and Judo sideliners.


Are you the school that is located on Main Street in Lehi next door to Dominos Pizza, across from Porter's place? I passed by there hundreds of times and wondered about the school. 
Kicking myself for not giving in to my curiosity and paying you a visit. I also lived in Logan as well and asked myself where there might be a good MA school to go to. Ah-well. Maybe next time I find myself up there. :asian:


----------



## kyukido (Jun 8, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> Are you the school that is located on Main Street in Lehi next door to Dominos Pizza, across from Porter's place? I passed by there hundreds of times and wondered about the school.
> Kicking myself for not giving in to my curiosity and paying you a visit. I also lived in Logan as well and asked myself where there might be a good MA school to go to. Ah-well. Maybe next time I find myself up there. :asian:


 
Yes sir, that is my first school and it is being run by two of my students.  They are young but very good. If you are ever back in town please pay a visit!  Or if you are ever up in the Logan area feel free to come by my new place as well.


----------



## Jack Meower (Jun 8, 2009)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2009)

Welcome to MT. I'm from the "hometown" of Kyukido (Elgin, IL). I have great fondness & respect for GM Kim & his students.


----------

